# Gloucester Canal



## Dickyboy

Back in 1964 I did my sea training on the Vindicatrix. Our lifeboat training, boat pulling etc, was done on the Gloucester Canal just outside Sharpness.
I recall one time while on one of the boats we were passed by a coaster, Irish I think.
Panic ensued as this vessel appeared round the bend from the direction of Gloucester. We caught crabs with the oars in the effort to get out of her way, and nearly jumped out of the whaler! )
The question is, was this a regular route for coasters, up the canal? and what would they have been carrying?


----------



## gdynia

Dick

we used to bring in grain to tilbury and sometimes discharge into very small coasters up to 200 tonnes who took the grain to the canal


----------



## gdynia

theres alot of info if u do a google search


----------



## Dickyboy

gdynia said:


> theres alot of info if u do a google search


Thanks Gdynia, I'll have a look. 200 tons sounds about the right size to go up the canal, but that ship looked huge to us in the whaler at the time (Thumb)


----------



## DAVIDJM

There were also Bowkers tankers running from Avonmouth to Gloucester.

Coasters taking wood to Nicks or Griggs in Gloucester.

Sailing ships going for repair at Tony Neilson Yard. Nice man, passionate about sailing ships.

There are plenty of books published by local authors; Chris Witts who sailed on the grain barges from Avonmouth to Stourbridge has published a number of books 

The canal used to be quite busy and there was talk about widening it but that’s is gone with the new bypass, and so has the shipping.


----------



## John Rogers

When I first went to sea in 1947 I was on two small coasters that ran up and down the Bristol channel and up the Severn to Sharpness,one of the old gals the William Ashburner I was on ran aground there in Feb 1950 and was a total loss. There has been many disasters on the River Severn,small tankers colliding and burning,hitting the bridge, even small passenger planes crashing in the mud, and not forgetting the mystery murder there in Jan 1995. Chris Witts wrote the book about the place called Disasters on the Severn. ISBN 0 7524 2383 5

John.


----------



## skiboo

itaded ferts to gloucester in betty/c 800 tonnes irish flag in 1983 skiboo


----------



## Runrig

DAVIDJM said:


> There are plenty of books published by local authors


Try to get a copy of a book called Coasters of the Avon and Severn.


----------



## oldseamerchant

The 'Joan T' was regular runner also. The Owner/Master being the father of the lady co-owner of ASL.


----------



## jmcg

Quite a few ran up to/from Gloucester to load car parts for Eire. Dido, Milo (Bristol Steam Navigation Co ???) are two that come to mind.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## tolka

Good Day 

main vessells running gloucester to dublin for BMC ckd biz were
Reginald Kearon , then Fivel renamed Saskia upto late 1970s

return voyages Penmenmawr with stone to BC ports 
rgds Tolka


----------



## oldseamerchant

tolka said:


> Good Day
> 
> main vessells running gloucester to dublin for BMC ckd biz were
> Reginald *Kearon *, then Fivel renamed Saskia upto late 1970s
> 
> return voyages Penmenmawr with stone to BC ports
> rgds Tolka


One of the three families making up the 'Ty*ron*all' which also ran up there.


----------



## price

Some of the Rowbotham Fleet ran up the Gloucester Canal, eg. the Guidesman and Tillerman, Everards' Candourity? and Esso Jersey? all from memory, a long time ago. Bruce.


----------



## Anchorman

Did a few runs up the canal in Navimerc and Hullgates. Last trip here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/113514/title/angela-helen-in-the-gl/cat/500

Neil


----------

